# Finnaly put the bluebird together



## Nickinator (May 18, 2012)

I finally got all the parts that were in storage for my bluebird and put them back together and i have to say it rides like a dream. I have never been happier.
still missing a few things like the reflector pedals and tank bezel.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 18, 2012)

Nice ride Nick--Just don't tote no fatties on the rack! V/r Shawn


----------



## Bicycle Belle (May 18, 2012)

Nick,
The bike looks great and you're adorable..I had the same shoes but mine broke (I'm rough on shoes)
Darcie...LOVE your pretty house and landscaping!


----------



## Nickinator (May 18, 2012)

thx guys and gals  I have been dreaming when i could put it together and
that dream came true about 2 days ago


----------



## catfish (May 18, 2012)

Nice job!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## dfa242 (May 18, 2012)

That's a really cool ride, man - good for you.


----------



## chitown (May 18, 2012)

Nice pic Nick. Always good to see a rider on a bike instead of just being behind velvet ropes. Also good to read of others enjoyment and enthusiasm for the hobby.


----------



## Nickinator (May 18, 2012)

chitown said:


> Nice pic Nick. Always good to see a rider on a bike instead of just being behind velvet ropes. Also good to read of others enjoyment and enthusiasm for the hobby.




Thanks, I ride all my bikes. I usually ride once or twice a day for 2 miles.


----------



## slick (May 18, 2012)

Nickinator said:


> Thanks, I ride all my bikes. I usually ride once or twice a day for 2 miles.






That's waht I like to hear! Ride'm! Man you are even younger than me and own a Bluebird! Wow. I thought I was the young gun on this site? Nice house too. 1930's???


----------



## npence (May 18, 2012)

The bird is looking good. good job nick and I also feel like the young guy on the site but I have at least 10 years on you glad to see kids your age into the hobby though.


----------



## robertc (May 18, 2012)

Awesome bike Nick.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 18, 2012)

*Nice ride*

Just in time for spring time riding...


----------



## partsguy (May 18, 2012)

*Young?*

I think not. I was a mere 15 years old when I first joined this site back in 2008. Now, I do find it quite surprising that somebody your age owns a Bluebird. How? There are people here four times my/your age that dream of owning one but never do. I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one who takes their bikes out once in a while. I just have to find the time.

I drove the Monark for a nice 12 or so miles a couple weeks ago. I've been so busy that it was really a test ride for it since I got it done a while ago. The battery lid on the NOS light shakes, rattles, and rolls like nobody's business and there is rust in my coil spring under the seat making a horrid "creeking" sound. I'll have to remedy these issues later but other than that, it rode really nice. My friends were with me and my 50-70 pound Monark, from 1961, with a grand total of about $75 into it was coasting at the same speed and easily keeping pace with my friend's $700 Raleigh! The bad part is, once I get the thing up to speed, there is no stopping it! But it was so smooth. While my friends felt every last bump, crack, and pebble, I plowed through it all.

Now, if we actually raced, I would have my butt handed to me on a silver plaltter. We were only doing about 15-20 mph.


----------



## 55tbird (May 19, 2012)

*Great bike Nick!!*

Nice looking ride Nick!! It was great to meet you at Memory Lane and see your passion for this hobby. Continued success!!  Mike


----------



## jd56 (May 19, 2012)

Impressive looking bike and i hope you get the bezel to complete the resto.
But, in the mean time its great to see a bird on the pavement again.
I'll bet there is alot of headturnig in your neighborhood.
How old are you again? 17?
Envy but proud is my thoughts.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nickinator (May 19, 2012)

jd56 said:


> Impressive looking bike and i hope you get the bezel to complete the resto.
> But, in the mean time its great to see a bird on the pavement again.
> I'll bet there is alot of headturnig in your neighborhood.
> How old are you again? 17?
> ...




I am 19 about to be 20, this is my graduation gift for passing high-school.


Thank you for the support on the restoration of my bluebird everyone it means a lot.

Nick.


----------



## Barkeep (May 19, 2012)

Thats awesome man. Im young as well at 29 but am really happy to see younger guys into old bikes, especially of that caliber. Great job!


----------



## slick (May 19, 2012)

That's awesome man! Most guys your age would rather have a boomin car stereo or the latest tech gizmo or fancy high tech phone instead of a rare bike! Btw i'm 35 years old. We should start a young guns thread with our ages and what our best bikes in our collection are. 





Nickinator said:


> I am 19 about to be 20, this is my graduation gift for passing high-school.
> 
> 
> Thank you for the support on the restoration of my bluebird everyone it means a lot.
> ...


----------



## npence (May 19, 2012)

I like that idea slick. I think we will be surprised at the age of some of us I will be 30 in June.


----------



## dfa242 (May 19, 2012)

I turned 56 last month and I *still* haven't found a bluebird!


----------



## Coaster Brake (May 19, 2012)

dfa242 said:


> I turned 56 last month and I *still* haven't found a bluebird!




I feel your pain, I turned 19 three months ago and haven't found one either


----------



## Nickinator (May 19, 2012)

Coaster Brake said:


> I feel your pain, I turned 19 three months ago and haven't found one either




haha thats funny


----------



## dfa242 (May 19, 2012)

Coaster Brake said:


> I feel your pain, I turned 19 three months ago and haven't found one either




Ahh, to be young again - touche!


----------



## partsguy (May 20, 2012)

Ahh...I'm still the young gun around these parts, holding out at 18!

I've always been the baby of the class.


----------



## charliechaindrive (May 20, 2012)

I've got you beat, I'm 15.  Closest I've been to a bluebird is on tv    nice bike nick!


----------



## OldRider (May 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3c-WBn5cCg


----------



## partsguy (May 20, 2012)

*Funny but...*

The music is well...ahem...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JW5UEW2kYvc


----------



## bikewhorder (May 21, 2012)

dfa242 said:


> I turned 56 last month and I *still* haven't found a bluebird!




Maybe not, but that safety bike you just scored is even cooler in my book.


----------



## Scott Ritchie (May 21, 2012)

that came out sweet


----------



## Outlaw90 (May 22, 2012)

Its not everday you see a Bluebird! awesome build man


----------

